# Pulling dog



## savvy83 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am after some advice, on the best way to tackle this, I am a dog walker and have just this week taken on daily walk for an elderly lady. 
The dog in question is a small cross, but looks like a jrt x sbt plus possibly some other terrier in there as well. Size of a jrt, but very well built 5yo. 
He pulls terribly, to point where if he wanted to he would be off, the owner of the dog, had a teenager in to walk him a few times a week, but said he was unreailble and just wouldn't turn up and just let this dog pull.

The leads she had was a short standard lead and a flexi. I first took him out on a flexi not knowing how bad he was and next day I have started to use my own lead, this: 
SUPR SOFT CUSHION PADDED 85"(210CM) Adjs Dog Training Police Lead, NAVY & ROYAL | eBay

His collar is a standard flat collar.

He responds to his name, and does come when I call, at the minute I am walking with the lead looped slightly and when he pulls, I am changing direction and praising him verbally, but not treating and if possible I'd like to do without loading him on treats. The owner of the dog ideally would like to take him out for walks in the future (currently waiting for hip replacement)
I live in the country and I've plenty of options for walking, both road work and fields.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you doing solo walks with this dog? And does his/her owner take them out at all?

If you don't get continuity right with training, especially lead training, then you will back to square one on each and every walk.

Have you suggested a halti to the owner? I know some people don't like them but I have found them very useful on a couple of dogs. This can be used in conjunction with lead training and will help prevent any back problems caused by the pulling.

How has he been trained previously? Could you try clicker training? I know you said you don't want to load him down with treats but it might help to get you started and if you discuss this with the owner you could incorporate his daily food allowance as treats.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Even if you teach this dog to walk nicely on the lead, he may well still pull for his owner. The owner should be getting a trainer in for her dog, and then they tell you what method they want used after they've sorted out which method works for this dog and owner best.

As a dog walker ideally you just walk the dog, if they want the dog trained, they need to invest in a trainer if they can't do it themselves. If due to disability they can't do that then there's not a lot you can do. I've taught so many puppies to walk really lovely on the lead, then a week with the owners without practising and being allowed to pull and they're pulling like trains.  

Are you not able to walk the dog off the lead in a safe place? If not then ask the owner to buy a no pull harness (we use the halti harnesses) to make it less likely to hurt either you or this dog.


----------



## savvy83 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the responses. 
Yes I am doing solo walks with this dog, and no the owner does not walk the dog currently, they are in all day and he has access to garden to run around in, play fetch etc. 
No he has not been previously trained at all, he can sit and give paw when he wants to, but it is very hit and miss when he does it. 

With regards to the halti, I have thought about it, but wasnt sure about the fit with him being a sbt x jrt?

I have also recently tried taking his ball out with him, loves it in the house but when out doesnt want to know, same with treats, tried and he just spat it out, yet in the house he was wanting treats. 

I dont think a trainer is an option, unfortunatly, we are getting there with the walking, is starting to walk better, then sees another dog, pure excitement and loses all focus. 

Yes there is fields I can and do walk him in, however I am still working on recall, while on lead, I am going to start putting him on a longer line to give him more freedom when in the field, and to hopefully burn off some more energy. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Perhaps you might benefit from learning about loose leash walking?

Here are some resources that may be of interest

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/loose_leash_diagramed.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/letsgoforawalktogether.pdf
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/strolling_on_lead.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf
http://www.apdt.co.uk/content/files/training-tips/Looselead_000.pdf
http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Pulling on the lead.pdf
How to Teach Loose-Leash Walking | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog
http://www.pawsitivelydogs.co.uk/LLW.pdf
Walk on Loose Leash, Part 1: Choose the Right Walking Pace and Make It Clear Pulling Doesn

Ouch! Lead Work - YouTube

Look under loose leash walking here:

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

Books:

My dog pulls what do I do? 
By Turid Rugaas

Help, my dog pulls on the lead 
by Erica Peachey

Can't Pull, Won't Pull 
By Alison Rowbotham

DVD

Your Clever Dog: How to stop your dog pulling on the lead
Sarah Whitehead

Why dogs pull: the secret your dog doesn't want you to know; How to stop pulling instantly; What you need to do before you even attach the lead; Why the type of walks you go on matter.
Includes: Training DVD, training manual, clicker, tote bag.

Dogtrain.co.uk

Seminar

LOOSE LEAD WALKING and WORKING WONDERS BELT

Nina Bondarenko BA, IAABC, AABP

Saturday 13th September

The Dog Training Barn
Main Road, Middleton Cheney
Banbury, Oxon, OX17 2PW

£49

What do we mean when we want a dog to walk either on a loose lead or at heel? People know what they don't want but aren't always clear what they actually want the dog to do instead. We cannot demand something from a dog until we are absolutely clear what that is. You must decide exactly what "loose lead" or "walking to heel" etc actually means for you. For example, do you want the dog not to lunge or jump at people or dogs, to stop marking or scavenging or to walk without resisting or baulking.

We will review the options available in the current literature such as "Be a Tree", "Penalty Yards", "Jerk and Pull" and look at Head Halters, Harnesses - back fasten and front fasten, Choke Chains, Prong Collars, Electric collars and Masterplus Collars.

We will look at how these tools effect and influence the dog and then we will find out how to help the dog with theory and practice, including:

•Errorless learning
•Incremental learning
•LAT
•Directed Scavenge
•Using limited parameters to teach the dog to actively participate in learning. 
Finally, we will demonstrate the Working Wonders belt and discuss the best situations to use it.

Loose Lead Walking - Seminars - Dog & Bone


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

savvy83 said:


> Hi, thanks for the responses.
> Yes I am doing solo walks with this dog, and no the owner does not walk the dog currently, they are in all day and he has access to garden to run around in, play fetch etc.
> No he has not been previously trained at all, he can sit and give paw when he wants to, but it is very hit and miss when he does it.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the halti harness, which fit all dogs, not a halti head collar.

If he won't take treats or a toy outside he could be suffering from stress and there really is no point trying to train a dog when it is stressed.

In my opinion this is why the line between being paid for taking a dog for a walk and trying to train the dog something specific on behalf of the owners should never be crossed without a full understanding of dog behaviour and therefore being paid a fair rate for training services - if you are giving advice to the owners on training you might need extra insurance that doesn't generally come with dog walking insurance.


----------



## Kimmiee (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a rambunctious boxer. He would pull like crazy! He had training and knows how to walk correctly, he just chooses to pull. Anyhow, got the Halti and wow - what a difference! I enjoy walking the dogs now


----------

